# Nachosita (cha cha cha) kidded today!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

First out was a nice big and handsome buck. He was standing within seconds, and nursing before she could even get him cleaned off. Within 15 minutes of being born he was bouncing around! Never seen a kid come out running like that before.  So cute!

He's the black and white.

The girl was born second, she's a bit smaller. A lovely tan color with a couple of white spots. Very delicate and dainty looking. A doll. She was a bit longer to get up on her feet (normal couple minutes haha) but is romping around trying to keep up with her brother.

Sita did an excellent job kidding and is such a first rate mother. I look forward to seeing how these kids grow over the next couple of weeks.

This bring my kidding total up to 7 kids. 4 does and 3 bucks. Just Cloud the saanen left to go!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

So cute! :stars:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, they are so cute! Congrats! Good luck on your last doe.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh the face on that doeling is just precious. Congratulations!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are so cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats!!! I cant wait to be done.....


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are adorable! Good job, Cha Cha and to you!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay congratulations to you and Sita :hugs::stars::hugs::stars::hugs::stars:

Beautiful boy and the doeling is just adorable  Nice looking babies 

Saving the best for last i guess …….Good luck with Cloud , I'm looking forward to seeing her babies , she is just precious


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've decided to call them Flint and Sandy.  I think those are cute marketable names. lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww so cute!! Congrats on more babies


----------



## awonderer (Feb 18, 2014)

Really cute! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

You could say Sandy is short for Sandstone, which she is the perfect color of! They are adorable! Will they be keepers? Or do you know yet?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

All my kids will be for sale. I've got a couple of really cute ones but my goats are all still very young so not getting started on herd replacers yet.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Congrats! I too get a thrill when they get off to a precocious start like that. A goat herder thing, I guess.


----------

